# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  A newbie in dire need of some help!!!

## Emrysdarkwolf87

Hello all. Im new to the whole aquarium thing. The most ive had is a Beta fish. Well I just went out and purchased a 10 gallon tank, a filter, a water heater and rocks and so forth. Well I got me a Bamboo Shrimp. So I need some good help on how to keep him healthy. The food I was told to get is the Tetra Color Tropical Granules. So I really need some help on the food and what about when they shed their exoskelaton and if there is anything extra I need to do. So if you could, please email me that way I can recieve the answers and help from anywhere I am at. My email is emrysdarkwolf87@yahoo.com Thankyou so much...

Always, 
Alicia

----------

